# 05 Surburban Vs 07 Tahoe



## wildwood2ob (May 29, 2006)

As this is my first post, I apologize I do not yet have a pretty signature picture yet. (I will fix that soon enough) 
I recently picked up my new 07 26rs and am taking it on its maiden voyage from Milwaukee to the Grand Tetons in Wyoming in a couple of weeks.
I have two options for the tow vehicle. 
2005 Surburban 1500 4WD, Vortec 5300 V8, 7200 lb GVWR, 3.42 rear axle ratio, Autoride, 7500 lbs Max trailer weight, 13,000 lbs GCWR
or..
2007 Tahoe 4WD, Vortec 5300 V8, 7000 lb GVWR, 4.10 rear axle ratio, 7700 lbs Max trailer weight, 14,000 GCWR
I like the additional length of the Surburban and the rear axle ratio of the Tahoe.
The additional torque with the 4.10 is appealing as I get into the mountains.
I will not have any fresh water in the tank loading down the trailer. I do have two 6 volt batteries on the front. I have the equal-zer hitch (1000 lbs) and heavy duty power jack adding weight to the tongue. I have a prodigy brake controller usable in either vehicle.
The Keystone website lists the dry weight at 5185 lbs, the carrying capacity at 1815 lbs and the hitch weight at 560 lbs.
I would appreciate your opinion as to which tow vehicle would be safer and better equipped to handle the long trip.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

I think if you are looking for the 'safer' setup, it's going to be the 'burb with its longer wheelbase. yes, the tahoe will have a little more power for towing, but I think you are going to find that both setups are a little under powered for heavy mountain towing. my 1/2 ton truck with the 5.3 and 3.7 axle did ok, but worked pretty hard on hills/headwinds. I guess i don't know how much different the 4.1 axle will make. we upgraded to the 3/4 ton 'burb with the 6.0 and it was a very nice improvement







.

i bet you will find arguments for either TV, but my opinion is to use the 'burb with the length of your TT. you may need to be patient with the uphill climbs so as not to over-do it on your engine/tranny. a tranny temp gauge and cooler would be a nice upgrade to either set up if you will be doing a significant amout of mountain towing.

scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto there Scott
I couldn't have said it any better

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I would go for the 07 Tahoe. I just traded my Denali for a 07 Avalanche. What a difference. The new truck from GM has "raised the bar" the ride and comfort are outstanding. The Displacement on Demand is a great feature. The fuel savings is better than I hoped for. This is in metric

Denali - avg was 14.2 l/100km hwy (about 120 km/h) empty
avg was 22.5 l/100km hwy (about 105 km/h) towing

Avalanche - avg 10.4 l/100km hwy (about 120km/h) empty
avg 19.0 l/100km hwy (about 105 km/h) towing

I do not have alot of driving on the new truck (1600km)

I think 10.4 l/100km equals about 22-23mpg

The new truck will also run on E85 Ethanol fuel.

If you need the extra room of the burb than go with the burb or better try out a 07 burb. It is all about personal choice and what you are going to use the vehicle for.

Good Luck - Truck shopping is always alot of fun.

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Are these vehicles you have or are you shopping?? If you're shopping, look for a 3/4 ton suburban, you'll be much better off.

If you have the two trucks already, I agree with Scott as well. Use the suburban, the longer wheel base will be safer, espcially in the mountains. We had 3.42 gears before we switched to the 3.73's, the 3.42 will bog you down a bit but the trade off in the wheel base will be worth it. Better off slow and safe









Adding a larger trans cooler will help to keep the transmission temps down and is not a very expensive upgrade.

Congrats on the new outback









Mike


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

You will shoot me for this but neither is ideal and if your buying new then spend the extra time and find at least a 3.73 for the Suburban.

I would find that 3.42 a real bad thing. We use hills when talking gears but it effects you everywhere, just notice it most on the hills.

Curious how it is only those 2, less than ideal vehicles. Little more searching would get you little more "ideal". Buyers remorse is a bad thing.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

As a 26RS owner, I expect you will be very close to your GCWR on the 'burb. Loaded for camping (only 10 gal. of on-board water) I am at 92% of my 13,000 GCWR. Towing with a 3.42 in the mountains at your towing limit is a set up for a disappointing towing experience. My old truck had a 3.42 and it huffed & puffed pulling our popup!

I would suggest some test towing with both vehicles before you take off on your cross-country trip.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, wildwood2ob!* action 
Congratulations on the new Outback! And what a great maiden voyage you have planned! The Tetons are beautiful!









I am going to assume from from the way your post is written, that you already have the two vehicles in question, and that a new vehicle is not a choice.

You do have a tough choice to make here. From a safety standpoint, the 'Burb is the way to go. That long wheelbase really aids stability. But that 3.42:1 rear end is a killer in the mountains.

From a power point of view, the Tahoe is a no brainer, But the wheelbase is not ideal by any means. The Equal-i-zer is a great sway control device, so that would help.

The Tahoe would be very tempting, and is more capable. But for purely selfish reasons (i.e.: Being able to sleep at night with a clear conscience), I will have to go with the Suburban.

Tough call...

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Now, if you were to swap the rear ends in the two vehicles...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here, here, I am with PDX Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think that I would go with the Suburban. Add a trans temp gauge, maybe a bigger trans cooler, and take it real easy in the mountains.

I had a guy in yesterday wanting to pull a 8,000 pound trailer with a Trailblazer SS....it is rated to tow 6500....

He said that he tows it with his 6cly Trailblazer....why can't he pull it with a 6.0L Trailblazer??? I told him just because his Trailblazer can pull it doesn't mean that he should....a Corvette with go 190mph....but should you drive it down the highway going that fast!!!

Gary

PS...I forgot.....Welcome to the site!!!!


----------



## wildwood2ob (May 29, 2006)

camping479 said:


> Are these vehicles you have or are you shopping?? If you're shopping, look for a 3/4 ton suburban, you'll be much better off.
> 
> If you have the two trucks already, I agree with Scott as well. Use the suburban, the longer wheel base will be safer, espcially in the mountains. We had 3.42 gears before we switched to the 3.73's, the 3.42 will bog you down a bit but the trade off in the wheel base will be worth it. Better off slow and safe
> 
> ...


I have these vehicles. How expensive is the trans cooler?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Trans Coolers can be as little as $50 parts and I wouldn't venture to say what installation is.

Since you own both, and the Suburban is an '05 which presumably has a long life ahead of it, why not upgrade to 3.73 or even 4.10 if possible. At that you could also order the Transcooler and lines from Chevy and get a real nice installation. Would be more expensive that way but it would end up being a quality installation. Just a thought!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

wildwood2ob said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > Are these vehicles you have or are you shopping?? If you're shopping, look for a 3/4 ton suburban, you'll be much better off.
> ...


I paid about 200 for the cooler and to have it installed. If your burb has the tow package it is an easy swap with the stock cooler. Mine is a Long trucool stacked plate cooler and is several times the size of the stock one.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You've already received some expert advice.

I'm no expert, but I did tow a 26RS with a 1500 Suburban, 5300 V-8. It struggled on our hills here in central Texas (about a 6% grade). Never tried it in the mountains.

I was not satisfied with 1500.

Not saying you won't be, but just food for thought.

Mark


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I tow the same TT with a Yukon 5.3 w/ 4.10 and it performs very well. I have not taken this through the Rockies or anything but during our trips it has done well.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like everyone else has said, the 'burb will be a more stable platform, but the Tahoe will pull better. So my vote will be for a 3/4 ton 'burb with at least a 6.0 Vortec, and 4.10's.

I have towed my 26RS in the mountains of the Northeast, maybe not the rockies, but this one was 10%, and I will tell you, I was not happy with the way my '02 Avalanche did the job.

My 26RS dresses out right around 6000# when loaded for camping, and I don't think they've gotten any lighter in the last few years. If you have the means, then I would look at another 'burb. If you have to keep the truck right now, look to upgrade the gears to at least a 3.73, preferably the 4.10s. If you have a 4x4, this can get expensive though, as you will have to do both differentials.

If you decide to take the Tahoe, then make sure that the Equal-i-zer is set up perfectly. The more sway control you have working for you the better.

Tim


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Use the Suburban for the stability that the additional wheelbase provides. If you tow in the mountains you can upgrade to 3.73 or 4.10 gears for around $1k.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

If something besides the two specific vehicles first mentioned is an option, I can vouch for the 3/4 burb as a tremendous tow vehicle.









I don't know what the HECK GM is thinking though with the new 2007 models - highest towing capacity for 4WD is just 9,500 pounds, 9,700 for 2WD!! Probably simply because there's no big block option - 6.0L is the biggest engine available.



hatcityhosehauler said:


> Like everyone else has said, the 'burb will be a more stable platform, but the Tahoe will pull better. So my vote will be for a 3/4 ton 'burb with at least a 6.0 Vortec, and 4.10's.


----------



## wildwood2ob (May 29, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I think that I would go with the Suburban. Add a trans temp gauge, maybe a bigger trans cooler, and take it real easy in the mountains.


Do you recommend a dealer or a transmission shop to do this? Is there an option to add the temp gauge in the dash as opposed to an external gauge that would make me look like the gearhead I am not?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wildwood2ob said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that I would go with the Suburban.Â Add a trans temp gauge, maybe a bigger trans cooler, and take it real easy in the mountains.
> ...


There was a thread about this the other day. Apparently you can replace the gauge cluster with one that includes a tranny temp gauge. Seems expensive to me, but it would look a lot nicer. Any competent shop should be able to install the hardware easily.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You could have the dealer or a transmission shop do the work. The transmission shop might be alittle cheaper. The trans temp gauge could be mounted under the dash so it doesn't stand out so much.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Aftermarket companies make a nice plastic pod for a single guage to put on the A post.


----------



## wildwood2ob (May 29, 2006)

I very much appreciate everyones comments. It has certainly helped me come to a decision. I intend to take the safer of the two options and use the Burb.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

have to tell you my 3/4 ton burb is awesome. If you can swing the upgrade...do it!!


----------

